# PS3 und Alice online spielen unmöglich



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann mit meiner PS3 online nicht ruckelfrei spielen. Ich habe eine Alice Flatrate
die in den letzten Wochen unter ständigen Verbindungsunterbrüchen leidete. Dies konnte ich mittlerweile beheben, indem ich eine Frtizbox angehängt habe die sich über
PPPoE einwählt. Somit sind endlich diese Verbindungsunterbrüche verschwunden.
Doch jetzt kann ich mit der PS3 nicht ruckelfrei online spielen.

Vor dieser Umstellung ging es einigermaßen auch wenn ich nach nahezu, nach jedem Spiel, gekickt wurde weil die Verbindung unterbrach.
Jetzt kann ich zwar online spielen, doch die Charakter bewegen sich nur Ruckartig vorwärts was natürlich keinen Spaß macht! 

Ich habe bereits alle Einstellungen versucht, also MTU nach unten geschraubt, feste IP vergeben, Verbindung über Lan und WLan usw. Alles ohne Erfolg.

Vieleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann?

PS. Die Alice Hotline sagt mir ständig sie hätten Änderungen vorgenommen und ich solle es testen. Doch alle Versuche sind gnadenlos gescheitert.

Grüße
Max


----------



## chmee (8. August 2010)

Da ich auch langjähriger Alice-Kunde bin, kann ich ein bissel ausm Nähkästchen plaudern.

(1) Wir habens immer geschafft, eine gute Verbindung "zusammenzubauen".
(2) Theoretisch darf ich 16.000 vor Ort benutzen, aber die letzten Meter zum Haus sind der Grund, dass bei Fastpath/Pingexpress (bzw. ausgeschaltetem Interleave) lediglich knapp 10.000kBit sauber funktionieren. Gemeinsam mit der Alice-Technik sind wir bei diesem Wert stehengeblieben. Nach einem Update habens sie fraglos wieder hochgestellt, glücklicherweise war das meine erste Frage bei der Technikhotline ("aha, bitte auf 10.000 runterstellen").
(3) Ich habe auch mehrere Router drangehabt, bis Dato läuft das größere Alice-Siemensmodem (SL2-141-I) am Besten. Andere Geräte waren ziemlich holprig. (Und ich hab hier noch 3 kleine Alicemodems und zwei weitere Router rumzuliegen..)

Irgendwo in meinem Blog hab ich die Geschichte n bissel runder erzählt 
http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/?s=alice

mfg chmee


----------



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Hab mir grad mal deinen Blog durchgelesen.
Hehe klingt ziemlich spannend was du alles durchgemacht hast 

Dann rätst du mir, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren soll?
Also von Alice reduzieren lasse.

Da fällt mir grad ein, dass ich die schonmal runtersetzen hab lassen. Weiß aber nicht um wieviel.
Damals ohne Erfolg. Wie gesagt kappte die Verbindung ständig aber das ist Gott sei Dank behoben.
Das mit der PS3 nervt halt extrem, ist nun mal mein liebstes Spielzeug 

Kann ich da vieleicht bei der FritzBox noch was optimieren?


----------



## chmee (8. August 2010)

*Hast Du Fastpath/Pingexpress dazugebucht?* Um den Ping weiter runterzubekommen, wird das Interleaving ausgeschaltet. Das macht die Verbindung recht reaktionsfreudig auf "Problemchen" jeglicher Art. Ich weiß ja nicht, mit wieviel Du grad angeschlossen bist, aber bitte einfach drum, um 2.000kBit runterschalten zu lassen. Kann Helfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Mmmm leider nein (Fastpath und Pingexpress). Wusste bis jetzt nicht mal dass es sowas gibt 
Aber vor 2 Wochen ging doch alles noch. Naja es waren ständig Verbindungsunterbrüche aber die 
Spiele liefen einwandfrei. Also vom Speed. Am besten ich ruf morgen zum tausendsten mal Alice an und frag um Rat. Ansonsten bin ich kurz davor Anbieter zu wechseln.


----------



## chmee (8. August 2010)

Wieviele Modems/Router hast Du schon ausprobiert?
Hast Du testweise mal das von Alice gelieferte Siemens-Modem ausprobiert?
Die MTU solltest Du logischerweise auch wieder auf den Normalwert stellen (1492 denk ich)..
Hast Du testweise mal die Firewall des Routers ausgeschaltet oder die PS3 in die DMZ gepackt? Vielleicht verschluckt jene irgendwelche Pakete****

mfg chmee


----------



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Hey vielen Dank schonmal für dein Hilfe und deine Mühe.
Hab von Alice kein Modem bekommen, lediglich den Router "Alice Modem 1111" und den Siemens Splitter. Das Problem das ich noch vor ein paar Tagen hatte, war dass ich ständig vom Internet rausgeflogen bin (Zeitüberschreitung). Dies habe ich durch das anschließen des Routers behoben. Wenn ich den Router wieder entferne werd ich wieder vom Netzt gekickt (ca. alle 10 min). Jetzt aber funktioniert das spielen nicht mehr. Also nur Ruckelweise. Hab die MTU auf 1492 gestellt keine Änderung. UpnP ist aktiviert und funktioniert. 

Leider Leider bin ich ein totaler **** in solchen Sachen und verstehe nicht ganz was du damit meinst "die PS3 in die DMZ gepackt?" Sorry


----------



## chmee (8. August 2010)

Wenn Du die MTU ändern kannst, hast Du Zugriff auf die Oberfläche des Routers, richtig?

(1) Kannst Du die IP-Adresse der PS3 manuell vergeben? Dann mach das. Wenn Dein Router zB unter 192.168.1.1 erreichbar ist, dann gibst Du der PS3 eine IP zB 192.168.1.55 (nur die letzte Zahl darf sich unterscheiden)
(2) wenn in der PS3 auch nach Gateway/Proxy gefragt wird, gibst Du dort die IP des Routers ein.
(3) Soweit ich das grad nachlesen konnte, heisst diese DMZ-Sache in der Fritzbox Exposed Host, dort trägst Du nun die IP Deiner PS3 ein und jegliche Connection zur PS3 umgeht die Firewall. Das ist nicht unbedingt optimal, bei manchen Geräten aber unumgänglich.

Zum Lesen:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/503162-dsl-fritzbox-router-pc/
http://www.question-defense.com/2008/11/14/firewall-settings-for-playstation-3-ps3-firewall-ports

mfg chmee


----------



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Hey vielen danke,
das mit dem Exposed Host hat es gebracht. Es ruckelt schon sehr viel weniger.
Sprich die Animationen des Spiels werden etwas flüssiger abgspielt. 
Leider ruckelt es immer noch zu extrem um flüssig spielen zu können. :/

Habe auch alle Ports (UDP - TCP) wie in deinem Link beschrieben freigegeben. 
Auch dies leider ohne richtigen Erfolg.

Vieleicht hast du ja noch eine Idee wie das ganze funktionieren könnte?


----------



## chmee (8. August 2010)

Nun, dann erstmal über die Windows Comandline ([WIN]+R dann cmd) folgendes checken:

ping -t heise.de

Mal ne Minute (oder auch 10) laufen lassen und beobachten, ob sich die Zeit extrem verändert.. Ein mögliches Anzeichen, dass da wirklich auf der Strecke was falsch läuft.. Ping-Zeiten sollten sich um etwa 20-50ms befinden..
(Achso, stoppen geht mit [STRG]+C)

mfg chmee


----------



## maxcom (8. August 2010)

Der Ping läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag 
Ist zur angewohnheit geworden seit das mit der Leitung nicht so gut klappt 

Dieser bewegt sich eigentlich ganz normal, auch wenn ich die PS3 am laufen habe.
Also sprich zwischen 35 und 45.
Wenn ich dann am spielen bin habe ich immer wieder Pakete drinnen zwischen 100 und 200.


----------

